# So just how bad IS this storm?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I've gotten a call on my machine that is saying to stock up on batteries,water, yada yada.....has anyone felt the brunt of this yet? And if so, how bad is it?

I usually prepare like crazy for the storms but this time I have been lax.....just doesn't seem like 12-14 inches is a huge deal...and every time I prepare, i waste my time....so now I will probably regret it,huh? 

All I did so far was shopping....how about you?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not going to be affected by this particular storm but I always stock up on things I don't already have. Never hurts to be prepared and then you don't have to buy them later.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Well if the weather people are right we are going to be in for it.. Its not the snow to worry about so much as the wind and if you live on the east coast its gonna get pretty nasty with wind and such. We are getting snow now but not the wind yet. I understand Boston and New York City are gonna get hit pretty bad.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Make sure you have enough hay and feed to last till it melts.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Be Safe Everyone...

I am now going to thank my DH for talking me into moving to NM.:wahoo:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

If it's that bad, I'm sorry. 

Come stay w/ me I'm hot Florida!!!
I was showing a lol earlier and it was waaaaay hot. 
Well go to the beach! Lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^Lol...the beach is hard to imagine right now!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

crocee said:


> Make sure you have enough hay and feed to last till it melts.


Yep, all set on that....the only pain is water if the power goes out for too long...we have a small generator though so we should be ok.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Might be hard to, but I feel it. Lol

Gahhhh


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Well if the weather people are right we are going to be in for it.. Its not the snow to worry about so much as the wind and if you live on the east coast its gonna get pretty nasty with wind and such. We are getting snow now but not the wind yet. I understand Boston and New York City are gonna get hit pretty bad.


WE are ways from NYC, but we always get more snow since we are at 1500 feet...


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm in NH and have stocked up on hay and kidding supplies..I'm waiting on a few does to kid..If the power goes out we should be all set. The wood is stacked high and we have a stream on the property for water..I filled buckets just in case..no work tomorrow...snow day! whoo-hoo!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I usually bake muffins, prepare a couple of meals so we can heat them on the woodstove and such. Store tons of water i any container I can find....just didn't get around to it all this time...so we'll see....worse case scenario, I melt snow on the woodstove for the animals....lol....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sunshinegoat said:


> I'm in NH and have stocked up on hay and kidding supplies..I'm waiting on a few does to kid..If the power goes out we should be all set. The wood is stacked high and we have a stream on the property for water..I filled buckets just in case..no work tomorrow...snow day! whoo-hoo!


Woot!! Lol...stay warm


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

My mom had to to fill up the our bathtube with water to give the goats and horses. there r candles every were!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hate this!! ick! Work has been crazy!! (I'm a cashier at a grocery store lol!)We are just sitting it out here and hoping that we really don't get 30" of snow! LOL! have to go out and rake the roof of the hay shed soon... we have a generator so no worries on water or anything.. Stay warm everyone!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Skyla I did not know u where on. tell me!!!!! I was hoping to get stuck at my friends house.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was scared I was gonna get stuck at work! hehe! :laugh:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Everyone stay warm...and stay SAFE! Prayers for all of those affected by this storm! I'm in Kentucky and I have friends that have gone to try to help with "rescue/relief" efforts....I HATE SNOW!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hate snow too !! Im on Long Island and its BAAAAAD.
We lost trees already because of the heavy snow. It came down like mad and then it started raining and sleeting , then it froze and took down the trees. Mind you our property is surrounded by all kinds of trees , mostly pines though , so you know how that goes.
The power was flickering on and off just before , I wouldnt be surprised we loose it for a while . The last tree that came down took out two kennels while my husband was standing only a few feet away !!! 
Talk about a fright !! Im done with storms , seriously , Im done !

Going out to check my barn and my babies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, be safe everyone.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just went out to check the barn and the snow is over my knees , I'm 
5 foot 6 inches !!
I cannot believe all the trees hanging and cracking out there !
All you hear is loud cracking all around. Im just so freaked out right
now .
Thank God the barn is fine. I didnt want to upset my girls so I didnt go all the way up . But I checked the feed shed and its fine too.
My chicken coop is fine but there are alot of branches hanging all around it. That will be a priority in the AM.
I think I would have taken this storm in stride if it wasnt for sandy.
That storm shook the life right out of me !!! And all its after effects.
Never in my life did I see such devastation and helplessness in alot of peoples eyes. Im dreading seeing my husband's face tomorrow when he sees all these trees and the damage. We never cleaned up the downed trees from sandy , it was so over whelming , and now more trees ? Wow !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Please stay safe everyone! I've never seen that much snow, I'm sure I'd be a nervous wreck! The most we ever see is about 6 inches. Here it's ice storms you have to worry about. We had a really bad one back in early 2009, scary scary scary! Trees & limbs cracking and crashing to the ground everywhere around us! I remember going out at night to take some pics, and was so freaked out by the sound of limbs crashing I went back inside! 
Somehow we miraculously never lost power, but my husbands family in the city did! I don't think we'll get that lucky again!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry Laura. I sure wish I was able to come help. As long as everyone comes through alright, that's the most important. It will be over soon and goats love climbing on downed trees.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Hoosier, do you remember the ice storm in 2002? We had no power for 16 days!! I had a 30 gallon fish tank that froze almost solid! Did I mention...I HATE SNOW!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I'm so sorry Laura. I sure wish I was able to come help. As long as everyone comes through alright, that's the most important. It will be over soon and goats love climbing on downed trees.


Thank you , I really appreciate it 
Its just so crazy . You are right though , as long as we all come out of this OK , 
then nothing else matters. Absolutely , I feel the same way.
Im going to try to get some sleep, I feel tomorrow will be a long day. I have the window cracked a bit so i can hear things going on out there. Not sure if its a good idea , but I wont be able to sleep without the fresh air.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

We can't see out of the windows on the first floor


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! Hope everyone stays safe! We're lucky it sleeted, rained and snowed all day yesterday. We got about a foot of snow all together so glad we were on the opposite side of New York so not to bad for us.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep....lots of snow here, not sure how much yet....winds a blowin'!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , trees down , the kennels are wrecked , but all in all , that's the worst of what we have seen on our property.
Thank God !!!! My barn and my babies are all fine 
I didn't even open the doors to the barn. One because I can't yet and two they ain't going anywhere anyways. Left a window open to let I some fresh air for a while. 
According to the weather station , we got 30+ inches.
Connecticut got it bad too , their roads are closed until further notice !
Darn , I really thought we would get away this year with no real snow !
Guess not 

Hope everybody is safe out there !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm I'm my way out to feed... Snow is at my kneees but it is a light fluffy snow so that is good.. Will read through what you all said in a bit but stay safe!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank God everyone's ok, Laura. I'm so sorry about your kennels...and the cleanup that you and hubby will have to face. I will continue to pray for everyone's safety....and sanity!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

on the nigs all you can see is heads tail and backs
so glade we have our milker at the bucks farm


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The horses were out and about this morning digging through the snow, Lucy wasn't out though she's a wuss and stays in the shed if the snow is deep.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

the horses r standing in their run in staring at the hay that is in the pen next to them. Nemo plz leave.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

JenVise said:


> Hoosier, do you remember the ice storm in 2002? We had no power for 16 days!! I had a 30 gallon fish tank that froze almost solid! Did I mention...I HATE SNOW!


Oh my goodness, What did you do about your tank?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your kennels Laura  I hope and pray that it won't take too much to get everything cleaned up. I just couldn't imagine having that kind of snow, don't think I've been through anything like that before in my life. I grew up in Indiana, and don't recall anything like that. 
We usually only get about 10" a year, I think 16" a season used to be somewhat average/normal. I think we've had maybe 5 inches so far this winter? 
It sure is pretty, but too much is just so dangerous, destructive, and life halting!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have probably close to two feet so far....so far, so good but the wind is really whipping!
I hate to let the birds (chickens,turkeys,ducks and geese) out when it is miserable but need to so they can get water....ugh....so cold too...


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wow I'm sorry everybody. It sounds like a dry snow so hopefully they'll get you all cleaned out pretty quickly. Stay warm.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Also sorry about your kennels....I hate getting this much wind and snow! But it could be worse!
Glad everyone is ok so far!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Oh my goodness, What did you do about your tank?


Well, there wasn't much to do, except chisel the poor fish out of it, and start over when the electric came back...We had to buy a new pump for it but the tank itself survived. Now I have a 75 gallon with lots of pretty, living...WARM fish


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , I got into feed and water everybody but I'm not opening the doors to let them out. Im afraid of trees and branches falling yet.
Once the sun comes out and melts the snow and ice on the trees , I'll feel a lot better about them being outside.
They looked at me covered with snow and they just couldn't stop nosing me , lolol. It was pretty funny . It could only be them that would make me laugh on a morning like this , lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

JenVise said:


> Well, there wasn't much to do, except chisel the poor fish out of it, and start over when the electric came back...We had to buy a new pump for it but the tank itself survived. Now I have a 75 gallon with lots of pretty, living...WARM fish


wow, that's just crazy (not you- that you had to go through that). I have a 55 gal and if we lost power I do have oil heat but my filters would obviously not be working.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Yep , I got into feed and water everybody but I'm not opening the doors to let them out. Im afraid of trees and branches falling yet.
> Once the sun comes out and melts the snow and ice on the trees , I'll feel a lot better about them being outside.
> They looked at me covered with snow and they just couldn't stop nosing me , lolol. It was pretty funny . It could only be them that would make me laugh on a morning like this , lol


hope it warms up for you quickly, at least to get the tree load lightened.
You covered in snow :laugh: they're probably thinking yeah no way we're going out.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Jan 5, 2013)

We just got dumped with snow, here in WI., but only 10 in. & thankfully no wind & no where as bad as y'all are gonna get.

My heart goes out to all of you. Stay safe!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> wow, that's just crazy (not you- that you had to go through that). I have a 55 gal and if we lost power I do have oil heat but my filters would obviously not be working.


Wow , poor fishes  That is just so sad ! And nothing you can do about it either , thats just horrible  
My brother would be crying if that happened to his tank.
He has a 75 gallon salt water. I wouldnt want to be in that house if that happened to him 

Hope you guys are all safe !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , poor fishes  That is just so sad ! And nothing you can do about it either , thats just horrible
> My brother would be crying if that happened to his tank.
> He has a 75 gallon salt water. I wouldnt want to be in that house if that happened to him
> 
> Hope you guys are all safe !


I would be crying too if I still had my salt water set up. You have so much more invested.
Hope we get more updates on how everyone is fairing.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Okay, so I just went out again...I made a path 2 hours ago and it is now completely covered! I gave everyone more hay and my full grown alpine came out and the snow is up to his chest. I went out to the girls shed and of course the boers see me coming with hay ans grain and come out...chest high on them as well. The dairy goats just stayed in the shed saying, " No way, man! I'll take my snack right here, thank you!" Wimps, lol!

The snow is over two feet and snow drifts that come up to my butt! (not to be rude) and I am 5'7" It's still coming down in force!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Wow , poor fishes  That is just so sad ! And nothing you can do about it either , thats just horrible
> My brother would be crying if that happened to his tank.
> He has a 75 gallon salt water. I wouldnt want to be in that house if that happened to him
> 
> Hope you guys are all safe !


Oh trust me, there were lots of tears shed!! Unfortunately, though, the fish tank was the least of our problems at that time. We lived in a trailer back then and 16 days with no electric and way below freezing temps did not fair well for our water pipes or anything else for that matter. Needless to say, it was not a pretty picture. We moved shortly after that. As for the fish, if it were to happen now with my 75 gallon tank of African Cichlids, I would be hysterical!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , those are gorgeous fish , African Cichlids !! My husband loves those fish . I would love to have a tank again , but i just dont have the time. Obviously , lol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I understand why he loves them!! I love them too!! Actually they aren't very high maintenance like I thought they would be either. I love to just sit in the dark and watch them. It's so relaxing!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My favorite , though it may be a hybrid of some sorts , im not up on the freshwater fishes , those large red or orange ones , they dont have a caudal fin I think....I just cant think today , too much snow , lolol.
I should get a nice size tank , maybe it would keep my Macaws interested , lolol


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

You should!! My bottle babies LOVE to watch the fish...They just sit there moving their heads back and forth watching them swim.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, if anyone needs to get away next winter... we have a small guest house! Its 57 & pretty windy with 30% chance of rain today, it was 65 yesterday.

PLEASE be careful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , I miss watching them. I can just lay on the couch and watch them for hours , lol Just what I dont have time for , lol
Another reason I dont do Facebook , I have no time for something else that will take all my time like this forum does , lol 
But I wouldnt trade it for the world


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

trickyroo said:


> yeah , i miss watching them. I can just lay on the couch and watch them for hours , lol just what i dont have time for , lol
> another reason i dont do facebook , i have no time for something else that will take all my time like this forum does , lol
> but i wouldnt trade it for the world


amen sister!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

It finally stopped snowing about an hour ago. I think we got about 2 1/2 feet with snow drifts I don't know how high..The goats are a snuggled in their sheds with fresh water and snack and the birthing stalls are freshly bedded and filled with expectant mothers...whew! That was a big one!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh I would take you up on that guest house , believe me , Id be there in a heartbeat , lolol But way too much responsibility here and I would be lost without my babies , lol.
I could use a vacation away from my dogs though , lol
As much as I love them , they follow me everywhere all the time. My husband always says "here comes my wife and her posse now" , lolol
So thats me and seven dogs , lol. And two cats who follow us as well.
I have to rush to the bathroom and close the door quickly if i want any peace , lolol. I will take my Beagle though , she sleeps with me and she is my co pilot in life


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> It finally stopped snowing about an hour ago. I think we got about 2 1/2 feet with snow drifts I don't know how high..The goats are a snuggled in their sheds with fresh water and snack and the birthing stalls are freshly bedded and filled with expectant mothers...whew! That was a big one!


Glad it's over for you!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , its been a bad storm ! We never got this much snow at once !
The news says we got 32 inches 1 Usually , in a snowy winter we might see that as a grand total of snowfall !! But 32 inches all at once is just unthinkable for me. I have to stop a few times on my way up to the barn because the snow is almost up to my waist !
My husband thank God carries the water up because I would never be able to with my back and hips and the rest of this broken mess , lol

Sunshinegoat where exactly are you if you dont mind me asking ?
Im in Suffolk County Long Island


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

We are in central NH..The wind gusts are still pretty brutal but the snow coming to an end sort of takes the edge off...I'll try to get some pics of our place.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's a few shots after "nemo"

The first is my girls I'm waiting on to kid...unsure of due dates but they look close. Even their stalls got a little snow with all that wind.

The second and last are of my Boer buck...he rode the storm out under the hay feeder ( it doubles as a three sided shelter )

And the third is of our big group. I sat in the shed during some pretty nasty gusts just to see and there is no wind in there! Its amazing.

This was the biggest storm ( rain or snow) in the three winters we've been here ....not bad!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

So much snow!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , thats alot of snow ! The expectant mommas look comfy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

These are just some pictures of what Nemo did to us.
Our barn thankfully was spared the worst because the drifts were more towards the from of it and not the paddock. But there is still over two feet of snow on the door. My girls just looked art me and laughed , they aint going out , lol
Vut as soon as my hubs is done getting the truck out and the drive done , he will make a path for them in the paddock. Otherwise they will never come
out , lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's some pics of our "fun day" Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your girls are absolutely adorable 
I love your kitty too , very cute. Does he/she have "extra toes" ?
Cats that have those are so extra special , lolol
You sure got enough of snow , thats for sure , lol
You have a variety of birds , wow , they are pretty


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Tricky.....no,he's not extra toed, just extra comical...he travels around on you during chores  Otis loves riding shoulders....lol

Yeah, we have chickens, turkeys, ducks and a few geese. They hate the snow too, poor things!

I am thankful tomorrow will be above freezing, I think my poor ducks have had enough of laying down and tucking their feet into their feathers!

BTW Your place is very nice


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you  So is yours !
The eighth picture down , the goat with the airplane ears , looks really
pee-od , lolol Poor thing , guess that one doesnt like the snow very much ?
Oh , and the fourth one down , the adorable Nubian , I really need to hug 
that one , lolol Sooooo cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: the goat you are referring to is my Bailey....lol...she is a Kinder and definitely NOT lovin' life right now....first, I had to put her in with the boys (so my younger doe could gain some confidence and a break from her) and THEN it snowed and she is stuck in it with the boys.... LOL... I loved that pic too....she's like "Really....This is NOT a kodak moment, Mom!!"

LOL.....I LOVE that goat! :laugh:


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all the pics! It's good to see we weren't the only ones who got slammed and everyone fared the storm okay...btw..it's snowing here right now!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you kidding , sharing pictures of my girlies is what I live for


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This one girlie , would get lost in the snow if she ever went out.
But sometimes its hard to wake the sleeping beauty , lolol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is an adorable pic


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you )


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I need to get my camera fixed or get a new one


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I need to get my camera fixed or get a new one


Well , that will be your first gift to yourself when you jar enough money from not smoking  There is a great gift to look forward to


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

18 inches and high winds-all dug out now but 2 more inches coming tomorrow night with high winds----i need to move......


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You and me both mnblonde ! Ive had enough of winter to last the rest
of my life , lolol.
I have never seen so much snow at once and the winds were horrendous !
Towns in my area arent even plowed out yet !
I think we all should go visit Dayna in Hawaii , lolol


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

We got somewhere between two and three feet, but it was impossible to measure because it drifted so much. Suffice it to say the winds were so strong there was more snow (6 inches) under my car than on top of it! I drive a CRV, and it was taller than the cars on either side, so all the snow blew off my roof onto theirs! 

The roads are still a mess, days later they are still moving piles of snow to get all the lanes open on roads! But we were fortunate and never lost power. I refuse to panic when the weathermen get overexcited, I live in Massachusetts, we get snow. Deal with it!  But I had to continually reassure friends and my producer in Florida that I was fine, some would check in every couple hours!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I still want to move , lolol. I've had it with winter ,lol
But , alas , its not in the cards , soooo , that means , deal with it


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

We are thinkig about moving to TN in 2 years-BF's corp office there-I kinda hope it happens. Lived here all my life but I am so tired of winter!


----------

